# A list of every pet lizard you can keep in Australia.



## Brando_fish (May 6, 2015)

Hey reptile lovers, 
Just asking for everyone's help to compile a list of every lizard in Australia that can be kept as a pet. 
Any response will be great 

Thanks all, Brando


----------



## lizardloco (May 7, 2015)

No need for that, heres a list of all Australian fauna you can keep with appropriate licensing, including lizards.
http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf


----------



## BrownHash (May 7, 2015)

Here's WA's species list. 

http://www.dpaw.wa.gov.au/images/do...una/Approved_reptile_keeping_lists_-_2013.pdf


----------



## Bushfire (May 9, 2015)

Its more difficult than you would think. While some states have lists others dont as such, and even in NSW that list isnt the complete list I have a few species that are not listed on the list but are legally held on the normal permit.


----------



## princessparrot (May 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can keep almost any tbh. I know some are said to be somewhat nearly impossible to keep such as the thorny devil as it only eats ants and eats thousands a day!


----------

